
Inside Out Design - luccastera
http://jounce.net/blog/2009/jan/23/inside-out-design/
======
thinkzig
Good read. This reminds me of the "start with the end in mind" philosophy that
David Allen espouses in Getting Things Done. His point is that your brain is
much better at starting from the end and working your way back, though that's
not the way most people are taught to tackle abstract tasks.

Most people jump in and start "planning" rather than stopping to think about
what their goals are and then planning accordingly. I'm guilty of this at
times too, especially when it comes to site design, so it was nice to read
this article as a refresher on how to do it right.

------
sam_in_nyc
I find it hard to take design advice from a blog post that is barely readable.

edit: I'm using FF2... site looks great in IE, though.

------
whafro
sam_in_nyc: FF2 (specifically gecko 1.8) has a bug rendering HTML5... should
work fine in FF3, safari, IE6/7, chrome, etc

